# Wartungsseite



## kcyberbob (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, denn ich will so eine art wartungsseite, die wenn ich sie hoch lade alle Datein und Ordner sperrt.
Also wenn ich zum Beispiel:

http://www.domain.de eingebe soll die Wartungsseite kommen.

aber auch wenn die seite

http://www.domain.de/gbook/index.php hier soll auch die wartungsseite kommen.

also im prinzip das der user auf jede Eingabe immer die Wartungsseite bekommt.

Wie geht denn das?
Vielleicht mit htaccess oder so?

Bitte helft mir ich hoffe ich hab es gut genug erklärt.

Gruß kcyberbob


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Dezember 2003)

.htaccess:


```
ErrorDocument 403 /working.html
<Files working.html>
Order allow,deny
allow from all
</Files>
Order deny,allow
deny from all
```

Alle seiten außer "working.html" werden abgewiesen. Bei Aufruf auf eine andere Seite als "working.html" wird "working.html" als "Fehlerseite" angezeigt.


----------

